# Poll of the week



## Harry1982 (17 Juli 2015)

Was von den zwei Sachen hättet ihr lieber?



 

Einen Dreier mit JLaw und Emma, oder zehn Millionen Dollar? 



​


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2015)

10 Millionen. Damit kann ich mir Liebe kaufen


----------



## MetalFan (17 Juli 2015)

Bevor ich mich entscheide: Darf ich beim Dreier eine Kamera laufen lassen oder nicht?


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Juli 2015)

Musste Emma und Jlaw fragen


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2015)

Zehn Millionen davon kann ich Emma bezahlen und hab noch genug übrig


----------



## Celebbo (18 Juli 2015)

Das Geld. Noch lieber eine Beziehung mit Emma.


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2015)

Mit Geld kann ich mir Emma mehrmals leisten


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juli 2015)

Brauch ich nicht die beiden, also ganz klar: Die Kohle


----------



## Death Row (18 Juli 2015)

Krass wie eindeutig die Auswertung im Moment ist


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juli 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Musste Emma und Jlaw fragen



Hm, das ist mir zu unsicher!  Dann nehme ich das Geld!


----------



## dörty (18 Juli 2015)

Da die beiden mich sowieso aus den Bett schmeißen würden, lieber das Geld.


----------



## RoadDog (18 Juli 2015)

ich kann den beiden nichts abgewinnen also her mit der Kohle


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Juli 2015)

Aber ganz klar die 10 Millionen! 

Kein Sex (bzw. keine Frau) ist 10 Millionen wert. Alles andere ist Träumerei!


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Juli 2015)

Eindeutiges Ergebnis. Wie sähe das bei 100.000 Dollar aus


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Juli 2015)

Auch da würde ich das Geld nehmen. Denn auch damit kann man weitaus mehr anfangen, als mal eine Nacht mit zwei schönen Frauen zu haben.


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2015)

beide und dann die 10 Millionen , die 100.000 für Harry9182


----------

